# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Kaspersky Security Scan: бесплатный сканер от ЛК

## Matias

У ЛК появился бесплатный антивирусный сканер. Он называется Kaspersky Security Scan. От Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool он отличается тем, что может обновлять базы, но не может удалять обнаруженные вредоносные программы. В базе знаний ЛК есть посвященный KSS раздел. Также раздел о KSS есть на официальном форуме ЛК.
Кто-нибудь уже пробовал ставить KSS? Интересуют отзывы об этом сканере. Сейчас у меня стоит MSE, и KSS мог бы стать неплохим дополнением к нему.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> но не может удалять обнаруженные вредоносные программы


Действительно, зачем это надо...

----------


## Matias

> Действительно, зачем это надо...


Насколько мне известно, когда у ЛК был онлайновый сканер, то он тоже не мог удалять обнаруженные объекты.

----------


## Matias

Опробовал KSS. Оказалось, что на сайте ЛК выложен лишь загрузчик, который после запуска скачивает с серверов ЛК саму программу. Никаких вредоносных программ KSS не обнаружил, выявил несколько мелких проблем. Учитывая, что программа бесплатна, KSS очень даже неплох. Недостаток у него лишь один: невозможность исключения из списка проверки определенных папок и файлов. Впрочем, я бы не назвал его серьезным.

----------

*mrak74*

----------


## NRA

Действительно, я бы тоже не назвал такой продукт "серьезным", потому что пользователю всё равно как там что называется и классифицируется, ведь главное для него -- избавиться от всякой вирусни. Другими словами - это чисто  бесполезная и наглая реклама флагманского касперского, но далеко не лучшего продукта - "вирусный маркетинг", так сказать.

А для чисто "выявления" есть довольно много альтернативных вариантов - даже с лечением. В общем, не вижу смысла в таких недоантивирусах, которые деградируют до тупых коммерческих уловок, ИМО.

----------


## Matias

> А для чисто "выявления" есть довольно много альтернативных вариантов - даже с лечением.


Как мне кажется, KSS - отличное дополнение к основному антивирусу. Разумеется, я не рассматриваю возможности его установки в качестве основного.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

> От Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool он отличается тем, что может обновлять базы, но не может удалять обнаруженные вредоносные программы.


Бред какой-то ... какой смысл от сканера, который ничего не может удалить? Не понимаю задумку ЛК  :Shocked:

----------


## Matias

> Бред какой-то ... какой смысл от сканера, который ничего не может удалить? Не понимаю задумку ЛК


Прежде всего они хотят лишний раз прорекламировать свои продукты. На протяжении всего процесса сканирования демонстрируется баннер (совершенно не навязчивый) с предложением купить коробочные версии продуктов ЛК.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

В общем тулза для продвижения своих платных продуктов. Проще уж свежий Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool или CureIT скачивать, сразу можно будет пролечиться если что.

----------


## Matias

> Проще уж свежий Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool или CureIT скачивать


Оба сканера имеют один недостаток - они не могут автоматически обновлять свои базы, в отличие от KSS. Разумеется, я не рассматриваю возможности установки KSS в качестве основного антивируса, но в качестве сканера по требованию он вполне подходит.

----------


## Val_Ery

> Никаких вредоносных программ KSS не обнаружил, выявил несколько мелких проблем.


А мне интересно, чего бы Вы стали делать, если бы он обнаружил?
То есть, вроде как, автоматом предполагается, что любой платный продукт Касперского сможет это пролечить/исправить... 
Долой MSE? 
Или другой бесплатный сканер с возможностью удаления, но без автоматического обновления?
Или какой-нить ESET-онлайн?..
=========

----------


## Matias

> Или какой-нить ESET-онлайн?..
> =========


Вот как раз EOS и используется в качестве второго сканера по требованию.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

> А мне интересно, чего бы Вы стали делать, если бы он обнаружил?


Вот в этом то как раз и проблема. Идти качать свежий Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool, который должен пролечить по логике вещей?

----------


## Val_Ery

> Вот в этом то как раз и проблема. Идти качать свежий Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool, который должен пролечить по логике вещей?


Судя по ответу ТС, у него для этих целей ЕОС...
Правда, я надеялся, что он ответит - побегу покупать Кристала  :Stick Out Tongue:  (ничего не имею против  :Wink: )

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

> Судя по ответу ТС, у него для этих целей ЕОС...


Полагаться на Eset в лечении не стоит, это не сильная сторона продуктов этого вендора. Со сложными угрозами все неважно, не видит их Eset или видит, но не может удалить.

Мы много тестов сделали на эту тему, убедитесь сами, если кому интересно
http://www.anti-malware.ru/malware_treatment_test_2011 - прошлогодний тест на лечение
http://www.anti-malware.ru/taxonomy/term/301 - результаты всех тестов на лечение

Реально лечить могут только несколько антивирусов: отечественные DrWeb и Касперский, а также Norton и Avast. Все остальное для целей лечения я бы не рассматривал.

Поэтому и получается, что после вердикта KSS придется все равно качать DrWeb CureIT или Kaspersky Virus Removal. Ну или же бежать покупать лицензионного Касперского, для чего это все собственно и сделано  :Smiley:

----------


## Matias

> Судя по ответу ТС, у него для этих целей ЕОС...


Вообще-то, мой компьютер обычно чист. Антивирус - вовсе не главный компонент защиты системы.

----------


## Matias

К сожалению у KSS обнаружился огромный недостаток - крайне нерегулярное обновление антивирусных баз. По этой причине пришлось удалить программу. От антивируса с устаревшими базами толку немного.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

> К сожалению у KSS обнаружился огромный недостаток - крайне нерегулярное обновление антивирусных баз. По этой причине пришлось удалить программу. От антивируса с устаревшими базами толку немного.


А зачем вам в данном случае частое обновление баз? Это ведь не полноценный антивирус, а скорее средство антивирусного аудита в дополнение к какому-то штатному решению другого производителя. Его следует использовать для подстраховки, мало ли что было пропущено конкурентом Касперского. 

Если вам нужна именно защита, то купите полноценный Антивирус Касперского и он будет обновляться как нужно.

----------


## Matias

> А зачем вам в данном случае частое обновление баз?


В документации к KSS написано, что базы обновляются раз в 12 часов. У меня же они не обновлялись 5 дней. Полноценный антивирус Касперского мне ни к чему, меня интересовал именно сканер.

----------


## Matias

Похоже я погорячился, когда назвал редкое обновление баз серьезным недостатком KSS. Поскольку сканер использует KSN, то он сможет обнаружить вредоносную программу, даже с устаревшими базами.
Статья Владимира Безмалого о KSS.

----------


## sergey888

Что-то ничего этот Kaspersky Security Scan не обновляется написано Дата обновления баз 21.06.2012 
Похоже прога вообще не обновляется  :Cheesy:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

> Kaspersky Security Scan не обновляется


KSS обновляет свои базы во время запуска программы. Дата последнего обновления антивирусных баз указана в отчете о проверке.

----------


## Matias

Неожиданно выяснилось, что основной процесс KSS почему-то загружает процессор на 25% и потребляет аж 400 МБ оперативной памяти, хотя сам сканер не запущен. Раньше такого обжорства за сканером не замечено не было. Непонятно, зачем он вообще прописывается в автозагрузку, если не имеет резидентного монитора. Чтобы такое безобразие не повторилось,  удалить KSS из автозагрузки.
*Update*: Сегодня KSS потребляет не больше ресурсов системы, чем обычно. Непонятно, почему вчера он вдруг превратился в такого обжору.

----------


## Matias

Ситуация повторилась, причем на этот раз KSS загружал процессор аж на 46%. Поэтому я решил удалить его.

----------


## antanta

> Бред какой-то ... какой смысл от сканера, который ничего не может удалить? Не понимаю задумку ЛК


Не можете понять задумку? Это Вы лукавите, однако  :Wink: 
С другой стороны, иногда интересно самому прибить зверька. А искать самому лень. Ибо что-то как-то уныло в последнее время у вирьмейкеров, и с маскировкой получается вяло. При этом пытаются сопротивляться удОлению, что совсем уже нелогично. Ясно же, что РЕ и снос винды никто не отменял, хотя мне хватает регедит и кмд.ехе  :Cheesy: 
Хотя, еще cacls и net. Ну или оснастка управления службами тама...

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

> Не можете понять задумку? Это Вы лукавите, однако


Задумку я понимаю конечно - подразнить юзера информацией о вредоносе, которого  Kaspersky Security Scan может обнаружить в системе. Дальше вероятно или лечение руками, как вы говорите, или покупка нормального Антивируса Касперского. Большинство пойдет по второму пути, на это и расчет.

----------


## Matias

> Задумку я понимаю конечно


А мне вот неясно, чем объяснить внезапную прожорливость сканера. Я понимаю, что платные продукты компании могут серьезно нагружать систему, поскольку в их состав входит резидентный монитор. Но в KSS-то его нет, а тормоза были настолько ощутимы, что я (как уже писал) был вынужден удалить продукт.

----------

